# Official MY2010 Specs



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

These have just been supplied to me today, direct from Nissan GB.

Note these are the specs for the Euro cars and do not necessary replicate what the Spec will be for either JDM or US cars.



*Updated GT-R for Europe*


From the 2009 Tokyo Motor show a press release was given out to the media relating to the 2010MY GT-R which was applicable to the Japanese market. This has caused some confusion with European customers as some of the changes were not applicable to our European version.

Below are the changes that apply to the European version which goes into production from December 


Engine and Transmission

•	Emissions become Euro 5 compliant, without loss of output or performance

•	C02 emission reduced by 3g to 295g/km

•	Gearbox logic has been changed to give a later downshift from 6th to 5th when being driven in automatic mode, but a more aggressive downshift pattern is adopted when changing down from 4th to 3rd, and from 3rd to 2nd gear

•	Two additional NACA cooling ducts have been added to the carbon fibre underfloor diffuser which will provide additional cooling to the exhaust and gearbox. 

•	A new, larger diameter pipe connecting the oil cooler will reduce gearbox temperatures

•	Front transmission mount has been stiffened to reduce vibration through the driveline under high-load conditions

•	The logic controlling torque distribution between the front and rear axles when the GT-R is manoeuvring at low speeds just after start-up, when fluids are cold, has been altered to reduce rear-axle ‘binding’ 


Braking System

•	The rear brake cross spring has a change in design to reduce noise

•	A modified air deflector increases rear brake cooling

•	Balance of the electronic brakeforce distribution bias has been moved slightly rearwards, giving greater braking stability in dry conditions


Suspension 

•	Front spring and damper rates adjusted to improve the ride comfort. Handling becomes even more dynamic thanks to improved responsiveness and more accurate control of suspension movements 

•	Rear suspension radius rod bushings has been stiffened giving an improved feel and responsiveness during cornering 
Exterior

•	Front and rear bumpers now benefit from a double coat of clear paint, giving a deeper colour finish
Interior

•	The speedometer and rev counter now sport a gun metallic finish surrounds

•	Uprated insulation has been fitted to the rear seats, further improving cabin refinement


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

wonder if the software mods will be available as a reflash


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> wonder if the software mods will be available as a reflash


That's a good question.

I would also like to think these mods are a simple retrofit too:



> Two additional NACA cooling ducts have been added to the carbon fibre underfloor diffuser which will provide additional cooling to the exhaust and gearbox.
> 
> A new, larger diameter pipe connecting the oil cooler will reduce gearbox temperatures


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Guy

Is there anyway to establish whether the modifications that are software related (ie gearboxes) will be updated onto existing cars at service time?

Additionally, are there plans to retro-fit the cooling changes (which must be as a result of unacceptable temps)?

D


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Naca cooling ducts and larger diameter oil pipe for TM cooler is of interest. 

I am sure Nissan will upgrade the software through the life of the car, like BMW M series etc.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

All this fear of gearbox temps and all it needed was a bigger pipe!! I dont think so sonny Jim!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks for the info Guy.

Ditto many of the comments above. It should be relatively easy to retrofit the NACA ducts and larger diameter pipe.
Personally, I don't care because Willall fluid seems good to any temp! 

I'd be interested in the EBD change though. Modern cars always overtax the front brakes. 
Interesting they've added a deflector to aid cooling to the rear brakes that have never had an issue AFAIK, but not the front ones where discs crack after 3000 miles!

However it is good to see that Nissan are constantly developing and improving the car in increments.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

waltong said:


> All this fear of gearbox temps and all it needed was a bigger pipe!! I dont think so sonny Jim!



LOL:runaway:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

David

Perhaps the brake balance adjustment towards the rear is the fix for the fronts problem?

D


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> David
> 
> Perhaps the brake balance adjustment towards the rear is the fix for the fronts problem?
> 
> D


It could help a bit, but ultimately there is no real issue with the front brakes, Nissan should just have resisted marketing pressure to specify cross-drilled discs. Grooved ones should last an acceptable period.

For those of us who do regular track days, no stock brake set up will ever be good enough on a 1740kg car.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Any mention of data logger etc as per this article? PistonHeads Headlines

Also sorry for the silly question....but what does "MY" mean in MY2010?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Nissan have also put the SpecV information on our parts system  Will be interesting to see what they charge for the Euro version.

Iain


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

'Front and rear bumpers now benefit from a double coat of clear paint, giving a deeper colour finish'

Does this mean my magnolia ones shoud match the white of the rest of the car . . .


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

_shaun_ said:


> Any mention of data logger etc as per this article? PistonHeads Headlines
> 
> Also sorry for the silly question....but what does "MY" mean in MY2010?



Model Year. 

It's a very US term thats starting to get used over here.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Guy said:


> Model Year.
> 
> It's a very US term thats starting to get used over here.


 Ohh thanks mate!


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

so all the GT-R's shipped from dec'09 are the MY10 one's?


----------



## Challenge (Apr 15, 2008)

Probably the MY2010 cars will be with us approx March 2010 I would imagine?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

dilz87 said:


> so all the GT-R's shipped from dec'09 are the MY10 one's?




No I suspect the 2010 cars go into production in 2010 so if you are expecting delivery in early 2010 you may get the "older" model given production of that car would have started in late 2009.

Below are the changes that apply to the European version which goes into production from December


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> However it is good to see that Nissan are constantly developing and improving the car in increments.


Its shocking that after 3 years they still need to develop....:nervous:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Its shocking that after 3 years they still need to develop....:nervous:


They've been developing the 911 for over 40 years!


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

ah, but its only minor tweaks here and there - just like going to the barber for a 'nip and tuck' - have heard that the wee improvements all combine to delvier something even better - glad ive held off for now, but temptation growing..........


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

My HPC has told me today my car is due end of march 2010 and that will be the face lifted version!


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahh...no real reason to upgrad. Keeps me happy.


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm probably going to upgrade.

Dependent on the asking price, delivery date and what I'll get for my non-nav vehicle.

Thanks for the info Guy!

Stupid question but is this the same as the V-Spec?


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Guys just so you know i was told a couple of days ago from my HPC the full face lifted version comes to us in may/june 2010 and thats what i have orderd so for me at least 7 months and counting:thumbsup:


----------



## Challenge (Apr 15, 2008)

I was told last week my car due next March was definitely going to be the facelifted model? Thanks for the info r34mspec, I will check to confirm with my HPC.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Motorline told a friend of mine that the first 2010 models would be out in May too.


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Interesting dilemma - I was planning to keep my car stock until the warranty expired in 3 years, then tune it and take an independent warranty deal (if possible to do so)
Now I'm wondering if it might be worth getting a new one at the 3 year mark as the constant developments may add up to quite a useful upgrade.


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

guys i think we get the 2011 cars in 2010 cos the japs seem to be a year ahead on model years. 

the last press release for nissan said spring of next year which would be sensible given the new plates etc Wasnt the first GTR delivered in the uk in feb/march of 2008?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Scrappy said:


> Wasnt the first GTR delivered in the uk in feb/march of 2008?


Nope, April 9th 2009.


----------



## The Madwelshman (Aug 24, 2009)

dilz87 said:


> so all the GT-R's shipped from dec'09 are the MY10 one's?



No Not Shipped in December/ 2010MY will be Built from December so it is Doughtfull that you will not see a 2010MY till May / June time

SG


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Decided to bump this thread. Anyone else down for the 2010 model?

Mine is due to arrive at Ancaster Bromley on March 10.

Will be part exchanging my non-nav black edition. Looking forward to seeing if they've thrown in any extra goodies outside the original spec list.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

apj30 said:


> Decided to bump this thread. Anyone else down for the 2010 model?
> 
> Mine is due to arrive at Ancaster Bromley on March 10.
> 
> Will be part exchanging my non-nav black edition. Looking forward to seeing if they've thrown in any extra goodies outside the original spec list.


Goodies like???


Mine should be arriving sometime in April:squintdan


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Dunno! Wonder if they've removed the annoying reverse screech for example?


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

They must have changed the cartography. GTR's coming back from Amsterdam with their new engine don't soot up their exhaust tips as before.


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2009)

Mine's due for March 6th..


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Frenchie said:


> They must have changed the cartography. GTR's coming back from Amsterdam with their new engine don't soot up their exhaust tips as before.


my 7k, partial decat, car, soots much less now than when new


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> They must have changed the cartography. GTR's coming back from Amsterdam with their new engine don't soot up their exhaust tips as before.


Its only taken 10 months to sort it. 
When will they finally get the mapping right on our existing cars. I was going to phone the local chimney sweep as its always recommended to get your chimney done every 12 months and mine is sooty as it is every time its driven.


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

Advised 2010 MY coming See sig. :thumbsup:  :clap: :chuckle:


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

Does anyone know how you will tell the difference between the old version and the new MY 2010 version?

The most apparent visual differences are the speedo / rev counter surrounds and the double layer of paint on the bumpers which I assume aren't that obvious to spot. Is the change likely to be identified anywhere else - eg on any paperwork?

Cheers


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Guy
> 
> Is there anyway to establish whether the modifications that are software related (ie gearboxes) will be updated onto existing cars at service time?
> 
> ...


Was there ever and answer on this ?

With the 6 month looming service are the new 'features' being flashed ?

- The only one i'm interested in is the logic being changed for the rear axel 'binding' at cold temp


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

RightKerfuffle said:


> Was there ever and answer on this ?
> 
> With the 6 month looming service are the new 'features' being flashed ?
> 
> - The only one i'm interested in is the logic being changed for the rear axel 'binding' at cold temp


Dunno about EU or USA, but looks like the JDM guys are getting the software updated at service with an option to purchase the mechanical mods

Nissan Japan to Offer Upgrades for Early Model GT-Rs and SpecV Parts | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com


----------



## LAWMARCO (Nov 23, 2009)

taking delivery of my MY2010 EU spec R35 in mid april here in Italy


----------

